# Carmageddon 2 cursor issues...



## TYRANICK (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh...my...god.

So the game was released in 98/99, who the hell had a moniter of 640*480 nevermind lower, even we had an 800*600.

Ok well basically the problem is the cursor is stuck in a little box of about well 640*480 and i can't get it to stretch across the rest of the screen...using 1280*1024, i dont want to have to run it in that resolution ill die lol.

I hear there is a patch that fixes it but nearly every single link on the web is broken and or doesn't fix it =[

!EDIT! OMG i actually found 1 lol...but now another problem, is says "not suported on windows NT" ***?! I have XP! (???) it just takes the mick.

And changing the compatibilty to 95 or 98 does not work either :sigh:

AND when i apply the XP patch...basically it reverts the whole thing, it loads up but the cursor issue is not fixed =[

And u cant "tab" around the menu's either arrgh!

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

Since XP is based on NT design, and the game doesn't support NT, it's not strange that it's having trouble on XP. You may find that you _have_ to run it in the lower resolution, and just put up with it.

When you change the compatibility to Windows 98, you'll see an option a little further down to force the game to run in 640 x 480 resolution. Tick that, and that should fix the cursor problem. If the game was designed specifically to run in that resolution, then it likely won't run in any other resolution. Older games are a pain to get running on XP, and sometimes you have to make a compromise.


----------



## TYRANICK (Jan 24, 2007)

Ahh yeah thanks that's fine now, ill put up with it =D

1 more problem though...the music isnt there, do I need the disc in the drive or is it something else?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Does the game run without the disc in the drive?



> the music isnt there, do I need the disc in the drive or is it something else?


That may be the case - try it and see how you go. Also check the game options to see if the music settings are right. Do you get in-game sounds, and just no music, or no sound at all?


----------



## TYRANICK (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply, been messing about with addons and stuff.

Anyway no...its seems i dont have any music tracks at all, sounds are there (some not working such as the cityscape sounds but no major blows)

I installed my game from a "sold out software" disk, full installation, but the odd thing is there are no music tracks in my data folder at all, its as if the game didn't include them...


----------

